# What is Jesse Eisenberg doing?



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dude has social anxiety and is socially awkward.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

He plays a lot of socially awkward characters in his movies but I don't think he has SAD.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Here's how I see it: the lass in the vid is just a pretty face with no substance & Mr. Eisenberg is trying to make the most of a really bad interview by attempting to make it funny. He's too quick witted for her and she stumbles from question to question, she also seems annoyed that she's not getting a free pass by acting flirty.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

(Oh no she didn't!!! She told him his thumb was too fat and that Carrot Top was horrible!--Time to take her down a peg or two!)

:teeth

In all seriousness though I might be naive yet I think these interviews are meant to be awkward, that's just the style or something? I could be wrong though, never heard of this interviewer before. Most likely the whole ordeal was planned, and even if it wasn't, who cares?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Never heard of him.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> Here's how I see it: the lass in the vid is just a pretty face with no substance & Mr. Eisenberg is trying to make the most of a really bad interview by attempting to make it funny. He's too quick witted for her and she stumbles from question to question, she also seems annoyed that she's not getting a free pass by acting flirty.


^This


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

If that was the start of the interview, apparently he became perturbed when she didn't use Morgan Freeman's first name...and then he pettily wouldn't let it go for the rest of the interview. I think he's always somewhat perturbed though anyway.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

F1X3R said:


> If that was the start of the interview, apparently he became perturbed when she didn't use Morgan Freeman's first name...and then he pettily wouldn't let it go for the rest of the interview. I think he's always somewhat perturbed though anyway.


I never really paid any attention to him, but from what I heard he was a nice/sensitive/considerate/swell guy. This video was on news and it was generally agreed that he was being rude to her, so I'm trying to figure out if this was a case of someone with Aspie-like syndrome being misunderstood by the general public.



Cam1 said:


> He plays a lot of socially awkward characters in his movies but I don't think he has SAD


I think he's admitted to having SA, OCD, and depression. And all this time we were making Kristen Stewart our celeb poster girl.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

rednosereindeer said:


> I never really paid any attention to him, but from what I heard he was a nice/sensitive/considerate/swell guy. This video was on news and it was generally agreed that he was being rude to her, so I'm trying to figure out if this was a case of someone with Aspie-like syndrome being misunderstood by the general public.
> 
> I think he's admitted to having SA, OCD, and depression. And all this time we were making Kristen Stewart our celeb poster girl.


I didn't think he seemed awkward or defensive, there was a lot of purpose to his actions. He had already more than made his point before he set her up with the Carrot Top comparison and then carried on with the digs until the interview was over. He wanted to make her pay and felt like he could get away with it.

It's like, he's afraid of being knocked of that pedestal, but after he's begun to fight back he starts to enjoy looking down.

I mean he told her to cry off camera so he wouldn't feel responsible, then she told him he was and he replied "but I don't want to know that!" as if she should care.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I thought it was entertaining and I'm still not certain why Jesse Eisenberg is a star.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

farfegnugen said:


> I thought it was entertaining and I'm still not certain why Jesse Eisenberg is a star.


It looks like most on the internet are defending him, saying he was just being sarcastic and going for playful banter, but she ruined it by being too sensitive. Yet, his backers are also saying calling her the Carrot Top of interviewers was a compliment about her props that went over her head. :um


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

farfegnugen said:


> I thought it was entertaining and I'm still not certain why Jesse Eisenberg is a star.


He's a slightly better actor than Michael Cera at least.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

That was awesome.
Gonna quote a comment from the comment section that pretty much sums this up for me.



> She comes off as dumb and immature. She's not prepared and has to﻿ write notes for the interview. He called her out on her lack of experience. I think he's hilarious.


----------

